# Eignet sich Schriftsetzblei zum gießen?



## Skunk2000 (2. Februar 2002)

Hi!
Mein Vater hat im Geschäft (Druckerei) immer kiloweise (Schriftsetz-?) Blei übrig! Kann man dass zum gießen verwenden? Wie schmelzt man das Blei überhaupt in so einer Form? 


---------------------------------------------------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## Lynx (2. Februar 2002)

Servus Skunk,
von Schriftsetzblei habe ich keine Ahnung.
Aber Auswuchtblei bekommst Du normalerweise umsonst in den Autowerkstätten(freundlich grinsen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)und das ist sehr gut geeignet.Geh mal in die Suchfunktion und gebe Blei und 365 Tage ein. Da kommt jede Menge Information.

-------------------------------------------------------
Der &acute;WO&acute;


----------



## wolf (3. Februar 2002)

Schriftsetzerblei dürfte gehärtet sein, d.h. mit anderen Metallen versetzt (reines Blei wäre für Lettern zu weich). Evt. Giftig???Is&acute; auch egal; ich frag&acute; mich nach dem Sinn: Bleigießen ohnehin ist verdammt giftig, lohnt sich das???
Besorg dir wenigstens reines Blei, z.B. Klempnerei.Und wenn schon - dann nicht im Keller, sondern gut gelüftet!------------
Ach ja, als erstes wirkt Blei etwas, 
nun ja,
verblödend. Das nur als erste Antwort zu etwaigen Einwänden hinsichtlich der Giftigkeit.


----------



## Lucas (3. Februar 2002)

Hi skunk,
ich schmelze Blei in einem alten Alutippl mit Ausgießer und auf einem Campingkocher. Natürlich im Freien. Auswuchtblei ist ok.Hi wolf,
giftig sind die Dämpfe.
Nach meiner Chemieschwarte hat Blei einen Schmelzpunkt von 327°C und erst bei ca.1000°C verdampft es.
Man muß ja beim Gießen nicht scnüffeln. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Klempnerblei ist auch eine Legierung. Reines Blei dürfte kaum zu bekommen sein. Für was auch.


-------------------------------------------------------
Ade Lucas


----------



## Hunter (3. Februar 2002)

Hi,solange man das Blei nicht kocht, also wie Lucas schon sagte, ca. 1000°C, gehen die einzigen giftigen Dämpfe von verunreinigungen des Bleis aus!!! Sprich von Öl, Gummi oder anderen Resten, die man gerade bei Wuchbleien vorfindet!Die hochgiftigen Bleidämpfe entstehen also erst gar nicht und wenn man "gereinigtes" Blei verwendet ist Bleigießen ungefährlich.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß Hunter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Es lebe das Catch and Release


----------



## wulfy3 (3. Februar 2002)

Hi Skunk 2000,
Bleigießen ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
Muttis alten kleinen Kochtopf schnappen (den sie nicht mehr braucht),
eine alte Schöpfkelle,
alte Kochplatte um draußen arbeiten zu können,
Bleie mittels Gipsform "abkupfern" Gußkanal schneiden, Draht biegen und der Spaß kann beginnen. Schriftsetzblei sollte ohne Probleme funktionieren.
Gruß Wulfy3


----------



## Skunk2000 (3. Februar 2002)

@ wulfy
wie meinst du dass mit Gusskanäle schneiden?
Du meinst doch wenn ich dass richtig verstanden habe, dass ich Gips um ein Blei formen soll und dann das Gips als Gusform nehmen soll! Wie bekomme ich dann das Blei wieder raus?


----------



## Kunze (3. Februar 2002)

Hallo Skunk2000! Blei aus der Druckerei, sogenanntes Letternblei ist sehr gut geeignet zum Bleigießen. Ich habe mir beim Schrotthändler solches versorgt und über 1000 Pilker gegossen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Achte bitte beim Schmelzen und Gießen auf gut durchlüftete Räumlichkeiten. Bleidämpfe sind giftig!!! Gutes Gelingen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------





  Grüße und Petri Heil vom Norge-Junkie Kunze aus dem Erzgebirge!


----------



## wolf (27. Februar 2002)

@ Hunterwirkt schon


----------



## siegerlaender (27. Februar 2002)

Hi zusasmmen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Letternblei eignet sich gut zum Pilkergießen. Einzigster Nachteil: Letternblei ist knochenhart. Den Pilker S-förmig biegen kann man vergessen. Besser normales Blei (Wuchtblei) und ein bischen Letternblei zugeben. 

-------------------------------------------------------
Der Norweger im Siegerland!
Lang lebe Mette-Marit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß
Volker 
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von siegerlaender am 27-02-2002 um 06:55.]


----------



## Hunter (28. Februar 2002)

@ wolf

sehr witzig!


----------



## wulfy3 (1. März 2002)

Hi Skunk,
etwas spät aber hier kommt die Gipsformbauanleitung:
Kunststoffschale mit etwas dünnflüssigem Gips füllen, warten bis er langsam fester wird, Blei so in die Form legen, das das Blei zur Hälfte im Gips liegt. Trocknen lassen, Bleie einmal raus nehmen, wieder in die Form legen
und mit Vasiline oder ähnlichem die Gipsform samt Bleien bestreichen. Wieder Gips anrühren und draufkippen. Die Form 3-6 * auf hartem Untergrund klopfen um Luftblasen raus zu kriegen trocknen lassen. Beide Formhälften trennen , Bleie rausnehmen und mit einer Minimotbohmaschine oder Drehmel oder Messe Gußkanäle in die Form fräsen. Die Form auf der Heizung 2 Tage durchtrocknen lassen, Draht für die Ösen in die Form, mit Halteklammern die beiden Formhälften zusammen klammern und Blei in die Form -> fertig.
Habe vor kurzem mir meinen Bedarf an Heringsbleien selbst gegossen , sind schön silberfarben .
Wenn Du noch weitere Fragen hast oder ich mich unverständlich ausgedrückt haben sollte, mail mich einfach an
Gruß Wulfy3


----------



## wolf (2. März 2002)

na ja, war nicht sooo diplomatisch, aaaber

es treten Verflüchtigungen schon viel eher ein, nicht erst am Siedepunkt (heißes Wasser dampft auch; die physik. Erklärung schenk` ich mir mal)
 Ich will auch nicht unbedingt als Kugs**** Karriere machen, aber frage doch ruhig mal bei Arbeitsmedizinern über die Gesundheitsschäden von Blei nach. 

Oder bei prof. Bleigießern, z.B. Herrn Wundrach von der Fa Wundrach in Hamburg (stellen die Kieler Blitzpilker her). wie oft er sich am Tag die Hände wäscht: Nämlich rund 30 mal. Und welche instriellen Dunstabzugshauben dort installiert sind.


Ach ja, der letzte "Bleigießer" von Moritz Angelsport ist auch nicht alt geworden - hatte den Schrott selbst im Wohnzimmer gegossen.
Rein gesundsheitstechn. dürfte man wohl nicht nur die Wohnung, sondern auch das ganze Haus als Sondermüll entsorgen.


Ja! Schwermetalle sind sooo giftig, daran ändern auch Stammtischparolen nichts. Das ist auch mein leztes Posting hierzu.

Allen viel Spaß


----------

